# soap scented for kids



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you make a kid scented soap, ie fruit loops, children's room etc?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

MONKEY FARTS

It was my #1 best seller at farmers market this year.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Monkey Farts here, too. Which reminds me, I need to make some!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

You might try Jungle Love from NG. It's real fun and fruity, kids should love it.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Where do you all get your Monkey Farts from and does it go dark or accelerate? I've only tried NGs and it didn't smell anything like bananas to me.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

AHRE, yes, it goes dark brown, doesn't smell strictly like bananas, to me it smells fruity/coconutty/sweet. OOB, I detect a buttery sort of a note, but I don't smell that in my finished soap. It's been too long since I made it that I don't remember if it accelerated. Probably not too much.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I use NG's too. Good to know AHRE's goes brown. I really don't need another brown soap. NG's accelerates a bit but at least it stays a nice creamy color.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't do soaps for children specifically. When someone is looking for a goat milk soap for a child they are usually looking for unscented since the child may have skin issues. Now that is from my personal experience. My customer base can be way different from yours.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Not specifically for kids, but I had a Christmas scent that I did special for little girls... and many of the ones at market repeatedly pick up the Strawberry Kiwi (layered pink & green soap)...

but a funny... a mom bought Dragon's Blood to get her 12yos to shower... she came back to tell me it worked! LOL


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

An update on AHRE Monkey Farts, which I made last night: it ACCELERATES!! I looked at my old notes, and it said it moved fast, so I just stirred with a spatula for a while and it was just getting to where I was like...hmmm, are we at trace yet? Maybe I should just hit it with my stick blender for a sec. Well, that was a mistake. It went from not quite to trace to applesauce in seconds and then from applesauce to solid soap in the time it took me to pour it in the molds.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been using Monkey Love (Brambleberry), it smells more like banana bread. No A, D to med brown. I don't like the name 'Monkey Farts' :/ so I load it full of chunks from odds/ends of other soaps and call it 'Chunky Monkey'. 
I got a bottle of Monkey Farts from AHRE (cheaper) and it is *fruitier*, guess I'll use that in lotions/candles/etc. and get another bottle of Brambleberry's for soap. Can't have it seizing with chunks in it. Gotta use a canning funnel as it is to get it poured into PVC. :/

I also do Sugar Plum Fairy (Brambleberry) that sells well for young girls all year. Cowboy Up! (Leather) and Dragon's Fire (same as Pink Dragon) sell well for young men as well as older guys. Then there's the cross-overs, that just sell well to anyone...Peppermint Pattie, Orange Clove, Apple Cinnamon, Chocolate Coconut Cheesecake....hmmm...food scents.
I have a BUNCH of 2oz samples of *traditional* kid scents--Tutti Fruity, Bubble Gum, Grape Soda... that I need to do. I just hate doing half batches of soap when I usually do double batches. :/


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe I should have asked if you sell enough soap for kids that its worth giving the customer yet another choice. After doing just 4 shows this month I've come to the conclusion that I want to limit the number of choices I offer. Two of each category and three or four of my favorite ones. Knowing the 4 major categories helps me make sure I cover all bases.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My girlfriend Kenny was out helping me trim feet on all the preggo's and tattoo the babies....her 5 year old grand daughter went into the soap room with my 6 year old grandson, to get her some soap. She came out with a unnamed mixture soap (pink sugar and love spell in equal portions) and cucumber mellon....shocking because most kids choose the honecomb with the bee pick in it or pink sugar....she didn't even pick the Christmas mint soap with the bendable santa bears in them!!!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Dorit said:


> Maybe I should have asked if you sell enough soap for kids that its worth giving the customer yet another choice. After doing just 4 shows this month I've come to the conclusion that I want to limit the number of choices I offer. Two of each category and three or four of my favorite ones. Knowing the 4 major categories helps me make sure I cover all bases.


My answer is no on the kid soap fragrances. I don't bother with them. I tried M&P in cute shapes, colors and FO's for kids and ended up giving it away to get rid of it.

NOW. I am into way too many fragrances that I haul around. I have a dozen EO soaps and about 50 different FO selections. Rarely can anyone NOT find a fragrance they like. I know I take too many but they all sell although at different rates. I have several that I will phase out this year simply because as I sell out I can't get anymore of that FO since three companies I did business with have closed. But in the mean time I am expanding the number of EO soaps that I carry. It is never ending.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Our regular scents are often big hit with children, girls go for the fruity scents like Strawberry Shortcake, etc. and boys like the same that men like. My testers are my three kiddos and their input is valuable.


----------

